# [SOLVED] Issue with Wifi Adapter in Compaq CQ42 LAptop



## -Virgo- (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi every one,

This is how it all started. 

MY Laptop *Compaq Presario CQ42* *2 GB RAM with Windows 7 Operating System* was freezing since the last 1 month, I checked the Processes and found that there was a certain Process "System" and not system.exe with details as NT and Kernel popping up after every few mins with CPU usage between 40-60%. I google and best possible solution I found was to Uninstall all NEtwork Adapters and Install them again which would fix it. I did the same and that issue seems to be over at least for now but it has given rise to another issue -

*MY Connections windows does not show any Wireless Connection* in the List. I can connect to Internet via my USB Stick, Mobile Phone but Wi/Fi seems to have issues. I checked Device Manager and I can see my WI/FI Adapter with updated drivers in the Adapters List. And my Wi/FI Router is in the Office so every 1 else can connect via it which rules out the possibility of router being faulty/not working.

Any idea what could be the issue here? Tried everything possible from my end but all in vain.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Issue with Wifi Adapter in Compaq CQ42 LAptop*

Hello Virgo and welcome to TSF,

The first thing you should check is the wireless radio switch. On the CQ line of notebooks it is usually located on the button panel near the power button. The LED has two colors, blue and red. If the LED is red, then your wireless radio is turned off. When off, the computer will not recognize any local wireless networks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Issue with Wifi Adapter in Compaq CQ42 LAptop*

This thread has been closed due to inactivity.
If you are the Original Poster and require more assistance with this issue, please contact me or any HW MOD and we will reopen the thread.
Thank-you,
~GZ


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Issue with Wifi Adapter in Compaq CQ42 LAptop*

Problem was solved by updating network/wifi drivers from HP's website -> Compaq Presario CQ42-100 Notebook PC series -  Download drivers and software - specify product name - HP Business Support Center


----------

